# Hardest shrimp you have ever cared for?



## DUKENDABEARS (Aug 16, 2013)

For me German k-14 crs.. Tried multiple tanks, multiple substrates, 95% of babies die. I also have regular crs and CBS, and Taiwan bees and no issues like I have had with these guys.


----------



## iseethruyou1 (Jun 1, 2012)

OEBT for me and they are my favorite looking shrimp. Makes me insane . I can get them to adult size no problem, but once they breed I can't get the babies to make it to adult size. Im gonna try again with my next tank. I've talked to a few people so Im hoping for better results this time.
scott


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Malawa shrimp by far! They're in only an inch of water in my Wabi-kusa, but this may drop to less than a quarter inch sometimes. Hardness fluctuates between 7 and 28. When I change the water it goes back to 7 in a few seconds. Temperature is between room temperature and 125 when the sun is hitting it. Even hardier than fire shrimps.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Yo-han, now I'm going to have to go buy some. They look to cool not to have.


----------

